# Replacing stair tread on closed stringer stairs...



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to get underneath it, to replace them. What is going on with the ones you need to replace? As for your stairs, really need a picture of yours, not some photo off the web. A little misleading.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look close at the treads, can you see the finish nails holding them down?
100% sure the treads are not dadoed into the side skirts?
If there just a line to line fit tread and you can find the nails you can drive the nail in with a small nail set and tap the tread up to get it out.
I'd keep the tread in one piece so I could use it as a template for the new one.
There's going to be some paint touch up on the skirts more likely.
Where the tread touches the riser I sometime cut it at a very slight angle so only a small area makes contact with the riser so you can get a tighter fit.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

joecaption said:


> *find the nails you can drive the nail in with a small nail set* and tap the tread up to get it out.
> I'd keep the tread in one piece so I could use it as a template for the new one.
> There's going to be some paint touch up on the skirts more likely.
> Where the tread touches the riser I sometime cut it at a very slight angle so only a small area makes contact with the riser so you can get a tighter fit.


You can also get a set of pin punches from tool / automotive stores. They come in many sizes and they are not tapered like a nailset so they don't make holes larger than the nail. Good for punching nails through if you have to reposition part of a door frame.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try to get a pic of the stairs, but I was at work when I thought of it and stock pics work plenty often for conveying enough info - if an actual pic is then necessary, it can be obtained. 

I do have access from under the stairs via a crawl space, but one of treads I need to replace is the bottom one. There are two treads that are splitting, and I'm getting ready to refinish all the floors and paint the stringers/skirts/risers/ etc anyway. 

I will look tongiht to see if the nails are visible.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do your stairs look like this from the back side?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Still need a photo from underneath.


----------



## titanjt (Jun 26, 2013)

*Stair Tread installation*

As long as the treads are fitted between the skirts and not dadoed into them, both the removal and replacement is fairly simple and access to the underside of the stair is unnecessary. Here is a blog post http://www.woodstairs.com/tradepage/how-to-prevent-squeaky-stairs/ with some information. It deals specifically with preventing squeaky stairs but in so doing discusses some of the installation methods. There are other similar articles there as well.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

That looks like a split entry house, and I doubt if the stairs in a house of that era would have housed stringers


----------



## sophiah (Apr 18, 2016)

My house has similar stairs which need to be replaced


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

sophiah said:


> My house has similar stairs which need to be replaced


This Thread is 4 years old.
If you need some help, please start a new thread.


----------

